# old online beekeeping books i found



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I agree, the old books that are out of copyright have more valuable information in them than most of the more modern books for beekeeping. 

I have both those books and more and have found a great resource on... http://books.google.com just do a search and limit the results to full view books only. Do a search for beekeeping. or Queen rearing. or search by author. I've found many nice old PDF format books there.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a link to a downloadable version of 1910's ABC & XYZ of Bee Culture by AI Root & ER Root.

http://www.archive.org/details/abcxyzofbeecultu00root

As old as it is, it's still great reading.


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

This is cool. Thanks guys I love reading these old book.


----------



## aartiana (Nov 22, 2009)

These are great you guys - thanks!


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

These old books are great!!!!

Thanks for the information.
Brooklyn


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

A great book I enjoy is A Year's Work in an Out-Apiary by G M Doolittle and can be gotten here...

http://www.archive.org/download/cu31924003201054/cu31924003201054.pdf


----------

